# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Cartera Himber

## darkd

Hola, mirar me quiero pillar una cartera himber pero ando muy mal de liquidez, asi que he visto esta en tiendademagia.com:
http://www.tiendamagia.com/cartera-himber-p-7488.html
Pero al ser tan barata no se si es recomendable o no, ya que de promedio rondan los 50 euros, que os parece? Es buena compra??, alguno la a probado??

----------


## Pulgas

*¡Mira el tamaño!*
Por lo demás, es igual que otras

----------


## Javi Drama

Seamos sinceros....no es buena compra.

Como te dice Pulgas, mira el tamaño y añado...mira el material.

Si te sirve de algo, llevo al menos dos años buscando una cartera que me parezca decente y todavía no he comprado ninguna. He cambiado mi cartera de diario ya dos veces, pero no he comprado ninguna cartera "de magia" porque no se adaptan a lo que busco. Por tanto...paciencia, que no te cieguen las compras compulsivas que luego llenas la habitación de magichorradas que no usarás en la vida.

----------


## Darkman

Prueba a fabricarla tú mismo si sabes cómo va. En los chinos encuentras el material necesario por 1,5 euros. No es profesional, pero te quita el deseo de comprarla solo para probarla, porque es difícil que cuele.

----------


## joselillo1980

darkd tienes un MP

----------

